# New pics of my little guy



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 26, 2012)

Charlie Brown
​


----------



## chandab (Apr 27, 2012)

He is just too darn cute. Love those ears and that fuzzy little face.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 27, 2012)

So cute!!! My donkeys look like mountain goats right now! ha ha. They need a good brushing!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh, just precious!!! I love his coloring.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Apr 30, 2012)

So adorable!


----------



## Helicopter (May 1, 2012)

Just the cutest thing. So jealous. Congratulations.


----------



## chandab (May 1, 2012)

Gosh, I know I already posted, but I think I want one.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (May 6, 2012)

They are a blast!


----------



## markadoodle (May 15, 2012)

Isn't he just the cutest, sweetest little guy!


----------

